# Just saying hello



## JS1965 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got into cycling since June 2012
I LOVE IT 

Just did the MS75 in Sept 2012
Simply amazing ride//

Have been training since June 3 to 4 days a week

I ride a Fuji Roubaix LE 61CM *(ALL 105)*


Oh yea I was 405lbs in Jan/2010 and since Jan/2012----------->230lbs
I started at the gym 3 days a week, weights and cardio (Lost 175lbs...No Surgery)

Here is me before and after

This bike riding is a better high, I have the bug and will now train with weights to enhance my bike riding and not look to bulk...

Upping the cardio and will now drop my weight to 195 by May 2013

Joel


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Good job Joel! See you on the road!


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Man, that's awesome. I'd never guess that those pictures are of the same person. Keep enjoying the ride.


----------



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome progress! Seriously.
Just really getting back into riding after about a 10-15 year hiatus here - personally, I think seeing muscle definition appearing on your body is one of the best motivations in life to get in shape


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

Wow, that is awesome. Great job what a difference.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh wow JS, you're my new hero. I've been riding since 1962 (50 years more than you). I've probably put 30lbs *on* in that time. Congrats on the massive weight loss. Please keep us updated with your weight loss and riding progress. Not many people are going to see you in the mid-Atlantic forum - re-post on General.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Well done, and kudos to what you will continue to do.

Where are you local to?

Dave

Harrisburg, PA


----------



## NYC_Cyclist (Dec 27, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Oldermileeater (Jan 6, 2013)

True that this would get more attention in the general discussions rather than the mid Atlantic. I only stumbled on this while being curious about D.C. area riding since I will be going through there on another ride from Bedford, Va to Philadelphia, Pa in the beginning of spring. Done that several times, and was looking for info on the best and safest riding routes (without doing too many more miles than along Route 1, staying on a paved smooth surface, and able to maintain a decent speed).

But to comment on your weight loss: Awesome to say the least. Cycling is an addiction. I am a mega miler (because of far too much time on my hands), and though I was on a long hiatus from regular riding, the bug never went away. So with all this time I have, I just ride.

Your experience should inspire anyone who wants to lose weight and get into shape. It can be done.


----------

